# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Egg - Veg or Non Veg

## Bluehacks

_This Topic seems to be Funny right

So Lets get start.



Is egg considered vegetarian ?
As Aslan said "Pointer for debate: consider eggs that do not have embryos (unfertilised)"


Do not bring in your personal attacks here and strictly no spam._


Please Reply and rate my topic.
Thanks

----------


## Endurer

What has egg got to do with vegetables? Oh yes, I am a non-veg.

----------


## mytonse

hmm..Egg is an veggie bro..since the input is all vegggie for it..Ill paste the science backing soon..

P.S.--Waths with u r rate my post recently..Wanna b a Khan !!

----------


## Evian

Eggs......protein unlimited. Veg or non-veg...east or west andays are the best...

Eat Eggs Everyday  :Big Grin: 

Non-veg i think..........

----------


## Endurer

neither veg nor non-veg :bg: they are capable of developing into a new bird/chicken/insect/reptile e.t.c. but they are strictly not a vegetable.

Looking forward to the scientific reasoning, Yunus bro.

----------


## confuzed

Hello Life is growing in that egg!!! anything that could have a face is considered NON-Veg!!!! Eggs ewwwwwwwwww its like eating a little birdy  ewwwwwwwwww (yes im Vegan).....

----------


## mytonse

Confused bro,

Ofcourse ur a veggie...but this topic isnt on veg or nonveg--Its on Egg As  veg or nonveg...

Coming to i t...

I think mat eould have to specify if hes talking abt the Chicken's egg only or all the ones...

Because the chickens egg is the only veg egg..i meand Birds actually..Rest i all Nonveg..

TC Guyz !!

----------


## confuzed

> Confused bro,
> 
> Ofcourse ur a veggie...but this topic isnt on veg or nonveg--Its on Egg As  veg or nonveg...
> 
> Coming to i t...
> 
> I think mat eould have to specify if hes talking abt the Chicken's egg only or all the ones...
> 
> Because the chickens egg is the only veg egg..i meand Birds actually..Rest i all Nonveg..
> ...


Err u mean sis -- yah i know ur talking about eggs --- but do explain how an egg laid by a chicken can be considered veggie since in that egg there is a little chicky being born......

----------


## mytonse

Ul;l be on my side soon enough lady.Sry for the mistaken Identity.Dost.No sis sry.Well Veg or non veg is decided on what factors you tell me that..I ll continue it then !!

----------


## Endurer

> Hello *Life is growing in that egg*!!! anything that could have a face is considered NON-Veg!!!! Eggs ewwwwwwwwww its like eating a little birdy  ewwwwwwwwww (yes im Vegan).....


can that be said for semen too?

The life process in eggs starts after the third day when kept at 37 Cel.

----------


## confuzed

hmm on ur side noooo wayyyy i should sent you to www.peta.com  :up; "Eggs are not Vegetarian at all but they are animal product. Vegetarian word has been derived out of Vegtus which means plant based. So, Vegetarian word in itself means plants based."

----------


## mytonse

Confusd doast.What did u want to prove !!

Look..i saw this on  one of Dr.Zakir Naik's Debate!!

Topic was --VEg or Non Veg..ill pass this Cd to Bluehacks and maybe hell upload it here

----------


## Endurer

Hundreds of thousands of human beings are being shot dead & the people of this planet are more concerned for animal rights than they are for human rights.

PETA? the one who came up with a law suit against KFC? because they were not treating the chickens in a proper way? I don't like beating dead dogs here.

----------


## mytonse

Surely a point.I meant exactly thes animal savers are more concerned abt animals than humans.Thats bad i mean.really bad.

----------


## cinegeek

I HEARD THAT AS LIFE IN EGG IN ALMOST MINIMAL NEGLIGIBLE SO IT IS CONSIDERED AS VEG

----------


## warrior

*Posion in my veins*

Any stupid non veg human I wanna u to  just see inside your mouth and dog's mouth what you have seen nothing b'coz u r narrow mind person.All non veg animals possess different type of canine teeth which any human do not have because their  special purpose is to remove and break meat.Anything which possesses blood is not veg and not ******** Halal* .Untill you have plants on this earth no one need to eat meat or eggs.If u provide proper temperature to egg for sure it will develop new chicken but if u ******* provide heat ,cold,moisture anything to semen it will not develop human baby.Any one who eats meat his mentality change totally he or she lost some degree of compassion.Because he keep on hurting living things and he/she do not feel pity.Totally devil. 

Any non veg competitor most welcome for healthy conversation...   :nono;

----------


## warrior

Tonse u lost ur mind due to malfunctioning because what eggs u eat comes from a chicken who eat every bit of cough spitted by oldie men.If u real want delicious non veg food cut ur arm and taste and feel the pain if u have real heart and think what animals feel when anyone kills them.Trust never deceive anyone if u think egg is veg then just do it.

----------


## johnsonlive1

Well Bluehacks, you have posted very confuse question for us. This question answers has also not been answered by scientist. But as i think Egg can be considered on Veggie. Because in that we are not cutting any animal, it's been given by hens.

----------

